
Ask HN: Why are Linkedin allowed to cloak Google results with a login wall? - mywestgodin
Google normally forbids showing one thing to the google bot and another to the users, that you should be able to click on the search result and see the page you found, but Linkedin forces you to login to see the result?<p>How can it be that LinkedIn are allowed to that?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.google.com&#x2F;webmasters&#x2F;answer&#x2F;66355?hl=en
======
fiiv
Haha you are right. they don't even load the content in the background, what
loads to make it look like there's content behind the modal window is this
background image:

[https://static.licdn.com/sc/h/734ll15l5cvbbovgvzso1x7oj](https://static.licdn.com/sc/h/734ll15l5cvbbovgvzso1x7oj)

They used to allow you to view public profiles without being logged in.
Perhaps try reporting them?

